# Featured > Maciamo's Blog >  Forget paper books and start reading on Kindle: here is why

## Maciamo

I highly recommend to read books with Kindle. I personally read on my smartphone, not a separate Kindle device. There are numerous advantages.


As long as you have your phone with you you always have something to read whenever you have time to kill, be used in a waiting room in a train, in a plane, in a café, in a restaurant, and of course at home.You can adjust the brightness and contrast as well as the font types and size.You can read in the dark. I always use the reading mode on my phone to lower the blue light that interferes with sleep. I keep it on all day, just to be on the safe side.I like to read while walking around my house or garden. This way I exercise at the same time. It helps me reach my 10,000 daily steps.Kindle help me save a lot of space. I read about 50 books per year and that would require a lot of bookshelves if I didn't buy ebooks.Ebooks are cheaper and more eco-friendly (think of all the tree cut down to print the billions of paper books sold every year worldwide).You can order them instantly instead of waiting for the delivery or wasting time going to a bookshop.I almost always get a free sample before buying an eBook to be sure that I am interested in the book.I highlight all the important passages in a book in one colour, ideas I want to discuss in another colour and new vocabulary in yet another. Kindle lakes it easy to export highlights to Google Drive, Evernote or anywhere else. With paper books I feel very reluctant to highlight or write notes directly in the book. Copying everything on a separate piece of paper is cumbersome, time-consuming and doesn't allow to keep once notes at hand all the time.

----------

